# Puppy keeps peeing on all dog beds



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,
My 4 month old puppy has been going very well at pawing at the door whenever he needs to go outside, but one day a few weeks ago he pawed at the door then ran around like crazy to hop on his bed and pee... this started a new habit as now he's peed on that same bed 3 times without having any accidents elsewhere. 

I bought him a fresh new bed and he peed on that as well! We haven't had accidents anywhere else so I feel like he's doing it on purpose. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you ever use potty pads at one point?


----------



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

HollowHeaven said:


> Did you ever use potty pads at one point?


No. Our breeder had newspaper for their potty area. I got him at 8 weeks and we used pebbles and grass as our toilet spot. However I've noticed he had a preference for peeing on rugs instead of our hard floors as we were potty training him.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I would remove the dog beds until the dog is housetrained. They do not need them.


----------



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> I would remove the dog beds until the dog is housetrained. They do not need them.


He settles down a lot faster on dog beds than blankets and sleeps for a lot longer. Maybe he will get used to it but I was really enjoying him being able to settle himself quickly.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

He still doesn't have full control of his bladder yet and dogs want to pee on soft things because it soaks up the pee, I agree remove the dog beds because he'll keep doing it, also he's NOT doing it to make you mad or for spite or anything like that. Dogs don't think that way


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

My sister has a dog who peed in her crate all the time when blankets or a bed was in the crate. She took them out and the dog stopped peeing; once the dog gained control of her bladder the blankets/bed went back in.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Dog Person said:


> My sister has a dog who peed in her crate all the time when blankets or a bed was in the crate. She took them out and the dog stopped peeing; once the dog gained control of her bladder the blankets/bed went back in.


How old was the dog when it gained control?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> How old was the dog when it gained control?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I know you weren't asking me but dogs gain full control of their bladders at 6 months


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

BubbaMoose said:


> How old was the dog when it gained control?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



About a year and a half. Apparently they brought a trainer in for various issues and the trainer said that since these items absorb the pee the dog doesn't care if he/she sleeps in it; if there's a puddle the dog cares.

My sister just told me her dog has a corner in the house that she will pee and poop "out of the blue"; my sister is retired and I don't believe they leave the dog any length of time ... my sister seems to be accepting it (floors are all ceramic tiled) as that's what her dog does.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Dog Person said:


> About a year and a half. Apparently they brought a trainer in for various issues and the trainer said that since these items absorb the pee the dog doesn't care if he/she sleeps in it; if there's a puddle the dog cares.
> 
> My sister just told me her dog has a corner in the house that she will pee and poop "out of the blue"; my sister is retired and I don't believe they leave the dog any length of time ... my sister seems to be accepting it (floors are all ceramic tiled) as that's what her dog does.


Moose has this issue. He just turned 8 months old. I do consider him to be fully potty trained because he understands the concept that we go to the bathroom outside and can control his bladder, but if there is any kind of material in his crate he will pee overnight, so he's definitely not yet 100% reliable. Now I haven't laid a towel down for him in over a month, and he hasn't had an accident in over a month. Now I've just become to chicken to try a blanket for him to sleep with because I don't want to mess his great no accident streak up! I want him to be comfortable, but the reality of it is that he sees the material in his crate as something for him to pee on, not cuddle up to. I feel like at this time, giving him something to lay on in his crate at night is just setting him up for failure. (He's fine during the day to lay on his dog bed outside of his crate). It makes me feel a bit better that it took your sister's dog to be over a year old before (s)he was able to over come it. 

I think we'll give it a go in a couple months after he's been accident free for good while. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

kcomstoc said:


> He still doesn't have full control of his bladder yet and dogs want to pee on soft things because it soaks up the pee, I agree remove the dog beds because he'll keep doing it, also he's NOT doing it to make you mad or for spite or anything like that. Dogs don't think that way


Oh I never even thought of him choosing something soft because it would soak up his pee. That's pretty smart of them! I will wait a few months before trying it out again.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

Umm, get rid of the beds maybe?


----------



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

seaboxador said:


> Umm, get rid of the beds maybe?


No need to be rude here! As I said earlier, he settles down by himself faster with dog beds but I have already decided to remove the dog beds for the time being.


----------

